# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is there a coin worth more than Platnium?

## Sims

Are Platnium coins the highest worth? Or is there some kinda uber diamond god coin out there?

----------


## Yora

You could always create one for your campaign. But in WotC publications, I believe only cp, sp, gp, and pp show up.

----------


## supermonkeyjoe

Generally once you get beyond coins you move onto gems of various values for portable wealth.

----------


## T.G. Oskar

> Are Platnium coins the highest worth? Or is there some kinda uber diamond god coin out there?


Pretty close, but no. IIRC, Planescape (and either the _Manual of the Planes_ or the _Planar Handbook_) has the Astral Diamond, which is supposed to be the maximum form of currency. Something like 1,000 gp per diamond, IIRC.

----------


## Goober4473

4th Edition has Astral Diamonds as standard currency in the PHB, worth 1,000,000 gp, or 100,000 pp, I believe. The 3.x equivalent is just any gem worth that much.

----------


## Thefurmonger

Anyone else remember EPs? (No not Exp points)

----------


## T.G. Oskar

> Anyone else remember EPs? (No not Exp points)


Electrum Pieces?

Darn, wish I could say a bit more. Oddly enough, I never played the old games to actually use a EP (besides, most players use XP for experience points...)

I did manage to play Dragonlance, which has the StP (Krynn Steel Piece), which is exactly worth one Greyhawk GP, with a Krynn GP costing roughly the same as one Greyhawk PP. No higher currencies, tho.

Still, I do recall seeing Astral Diamonds on 3.X somewhere...

----------


## Darth Stabber

> Anyone else remember EPs? (No not Exp points)


Electrum pieces?  yeah, that never made any sense to me that it was worth more than gold since electrum is an alloy of gold and silver.  

In the 3.0 Epic level hand book they have favors listed as a currency, it's value was one casting of either wish or miracle (don't remember which, nor do I remember the gold peice value).

----------


## arguskos

In 3.5, the Platinum Piece is the highest coin value, at 1 pp=10 gp.

In older editions, there was the Electrum Piece, or ep, which traded at the rate of 1 ep=5 sp.

I personally add the Mithral Piece, the Adamantine Piece, and the Force Coin above the Platinum. 1 mp=10 pp or 1000 gp, 1 ap=100 pp or 10000 gp, and 1 fc=1000 pp or 100000 gp. These are not commonly used nor seen, only used on the planes for the largest of possible transactions.

Planescape had all sorts of funky coins, a list of which follows:
-The Sigil Torus: a golden ring big enough to fit a finger through. Worth 2 gp in the Cage, and 5 sp out of it.
-The Sigil Moebius: a platinum moebius strip, etched with runes. Worth 100 gp.
-Lodestone Bits: coins made out of lodestone. Worth 10 gp.
-Glitterglass: small, pretty, glass sphere. Worth a gp.
-Rainbow: A tetrehedral shaped piece of transparent crystal. Named for the colors it glitters with when light shines through it. Worth 5 gp.
-Bell Coins: Hollow crystal coins. Come in two denominations, dark blue (worth 1 gp) and light blue (worth one pp).
-Cogs: Made on Mechanus, cogs fit together to prevent theft, and come in values from 1 cp to 1 pp.
-Ivory Bits: Cut from the bones of the dead, these are worth 1 cp on the lower planes.
-Blood Coin: Made out of congealed blood from the Blood River on Avernus. Worth a copper.
-Grey Ice: Actually tungsten coins, each is worth 1 sp. They hail from the Lower Planes.
-Acheron Steel: a steel cube with designs on each face. Worth a gold on that plane, but worth silver everywhere else.

God damn I love the Mimir.

----------


## HalfDragonCube

> -Cogs: Made on Mechanus, cogs fit together to prevent theft, and come in values from 1 cp to 1 pp.


How does fitting together prevent theft? :Small Confused: 

Surely the thief just gets more cogs at once when they use a sleight of hand check?

Also, they would be uncomfortable in your back pocket... :Small Frown:

----------


## Etrivar

I'm really fuzzy on the details, and I forget which campaign setting it's from, but you could use vials of Residuum.  It is a residue left over from destroying a magic item (or something like that), and can be used to enhance craftings, but each vial is worth 10,000 GP IIRC.  It is frequently used as very high value currency.

----------


## Thefurmonger

Didnt Dark Sun have ceramic pieces?

----------


## Teln

> In the 3.0 Epic level hand book they have favors listed as a currency, it's value was one casting of either wish or miracle (don't remember which, nor do I remember the gold piece value).


An open-ended favor from an epic character goes for so little?

----------


## Flavel

This is a consult your local DM kind of question.

If your trying to condense your wealth the typical method would be gems and jewelry.

If your dead set on coins I guess you could commission some talented dwarves to manufacture coins of more exotic material.  Iridium, Mithril, Adamantine maybe?  Of course, the commissioning costs would be steep and you might have difficulty convincing the local money changer as to what it is, much less its worth.

You could always go the historical route.  Letters of credit are portable and are usually recognized at the trade faires.  Not exactly a liquid asset and somewhat fragile in the bargain.  On the up side, they don't add to encumbrance like a bag of gold.

----------


## Shpadoinkle

> Electrum pieces?  yeah, that never made any sense to me that it was worth more than gold since electrum is an alloy of gold and silver.


Uh... every time I saw electrum mentioned in any of the 2e books, it was worth HALF as much as gold (five times as much as silver.) Are you referring to 1e? I've glanced at 1e but never read much about it.

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Electrum pieces?  yeah, that never made any sense to me that it was worth more than gold since electrum is an alloy of gold and silver.  
> 
> In the 3.0 Epic level hand book they have favors listed as a currency, it's value was one casting of either wish or miracle (don't remember which, nor do I remember the gold peice value).


Well, it's a _natural occuring_ alloy, so it's value maybe comes from its rarity rather then the value of its components. However, I am pretty sure electrum had a value between gold and silver in first and second edition AD&D. *runs to books*
OK, Electrum was worth half a gold and 10 silver and a platanam was worth 5 gold in 1st edition and in second edition an electrum was worth 5 silver.
And now you know.

----------


## Sims

Them Astral Diamonds sound dope.

----------


## Urpriest

The Epic Level Handbook has various bank notes from the church of money, worth various epic-level values.

----------


## Thurbane

Lankhmar modules had the Diamond in Amber Gluditch - worth 1000gp from memory.

----------


## Kragen Ironfist

> In 3.5, the Platinum Piece is the highest coin value, at 1 pp=10 gp.
> 
> In older editions, there was the Electrum Piece, or ep, which traded at the rate of 1 ep=5 sp.
> 
> I personally add the Mithral Piece, the Adamantine Piece, and the Force Coin above the Platinum. 1 mp=10 pp or 1000 gp, 1 ap=100 pp or 10000 gp, and 1 fc=1000 pp or 100000 gp. These are not commonly used nor seen, only used on the planes for the largest of possible transactions.
> 
> Planescape had all sorts of funky coins, a list of which follows:
> -The Sigil Torus: a golden ring big enough to fit a finger through. Worth 2 gp in the Cage, and 5 sp out of it.
> -The Sigil Moebius: a platinum moebius strip, etched with runes. Worth 100 gp.
> ...




Can you provide sourcebook references for these currencies please? Any edition is fine.

----------


## Promethean

You can switch to dark sun economics.

1 Lead bead is equal to the old Copper Piece value.

1 Ceramic Bit is equal to old Silver value

10 Ceramic bits can be slotted together lit puzzle pieces to make a ceramic coin worth the same as old gold value

new Copper coinage is now worth the same as old Platinum

New Silver coin is 10x that

New gold coin is 10x new silver

New platinum  and any other currency follow the same pattern.

Any high-level adventurer's from a normal setting would be wealthier than the Sorcerer Kings in dark sun.

----------


## aglondier

For values above what is convenient to use coin for, we often use Trade Bars. A trade bar is made from the same metals as coin, but set at values of 100, 200, or 500 coins. The most commonly used, and thus our default, Trade Bar is 200gp.

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: is there a necromancy worse than Thread Necromancy?

----------

